# Gravity Picks



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

I picked up a Gravity Pick on the weekend- sounds stupid but the damn thing makes me a better player, anyone else use them? Mine is the Classic Std. 1.5. Will be buying more.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I had picked some up a while ago.

They are similar to Vpicks, but I still prefer my Chick pick and Euro.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ive tried them. they didn't do much for me, but i see alot of people really like them. i like the jazzIII and the dava picks. my only gripe with the dava picks is, they don't pick slide very well


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> ive tried them. they didn't do much for me, but i see alot of people really like them. i like the jazzIII and the dava picks. my only gripe with the dava picks is, they don't pick slide very well


I love Dava picks too! They don't pick slide at all. The string gets caught between the grip and the pick. I recently picked up some Traynor picks and love them! 1.2 mm


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've tried Dava picks in different forms, I used the jazzIIIs too and actually I have a lot of these around my house, Now I use Blue Chip Jazz picks. I just realized I've been using them for almost 2 years now and they still look new. It also sticks to my finger when I'm playing. I always thought it has something to do with the material they use.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Am I completely foolish to never change the type of pick I use? I alwys used a medium gauge Jim Dunlop, three years ago I changed to a heavy gauge for more tone, same pick though. Should I be actively changing picks for different sound, even though I love the pick I currently use?


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Can you get them in Canada? Or do you order direct from Gravity. Looking at their web site I thought they were kind of expensive at $5 to $10 USD a pick until I looked up the Blue Chip Jazz picks at $35 to $75 USD. 

I have been using Jazz III for a while now. Might be nice to try something else.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

ThatGingerMojo said:


> Am I completely foolish to never change the type of pick I use? I alwys used a medium gauge Jim Dunlop, three years ago I changed to a heavy gauge for more tone, same pick though. Should I be actively changing picks for different sound, even though I love the pick I currently use?


the only reason i tried the jazz picks was because everyone seemed to like them so much. i dont really concern myself with tone when it comes to picks. i just like them because they seem to make me play more accurately. since switching to them, i can't use full size picks anymore. it feels like i'm trying to use a dessert plate


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

I bought one at the Guitar Shop in Mississauga for $6. Ouch, but at the same time I have certain picking licks from songs that are technical, that I practice pretty much everytime I play guitar, until I can do them or not.....well with that pick I can do them all up to speed, so I think I'm a better picker because of them, very strange, my picking seems faster and more in control...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've tried them, not quite my thing--but I can see why some people will like them.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Can anybody post a good link for a site to research these picks?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I got mine direct...http://gravitypicks.com/collections/picks


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Seems the only distributor in Canada is in Calgary. Not good if you would like to try before forking over $29 a pick, damn I pay 50 cents ea for mine.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

ThatGingerMojo said:


> Seems the only distributor in Canada is in Calgary. Not good if you would like to try before forking over $29 a pick, damn I pay 50 cents ea for mine.


The "Gold" picks are at that price, the regular picks are a 1/4 of that price.

I can't speak for the durability of the Gravity picks, but my Vpicks have no discernable wear after a lot of use.
Sure these picks cost more, but will also last a long time, so it's six of one and a half dozen of another.

Not great if you lose picks though.


----------



## Kirk Hiltz (Jan 31, 2015)

I started using them last year, got the classic 1.5 and Razer big mini 1.5. They are fairly bright in sound, which I tend to like. Ordered them direct.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Chito said:


> I've tried Dava picks in different forms, I used the jazzIIIs too and actually I have a lot of these around my house, Now I use Blue Chip Jazz picks. I just realized I've been using them for almost 2 years now and they still look new. It also sticks to my finger when I'm playing. I always thought it has something to do with the material they use.


I'm not a big fan of picks in general, but I have a couple of Blue Chip picks that I use for flat picking and stuff and they are great. They are indestructible and the material has a lot less pick noise/click on the strings. They sound like you're using fingers. Looks like the Gold series gravity picks are similar, might be worth trying some.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

I ordered 6 picks from their site for $29 US including shipping(or something like that).. a lot for picks, there is a bit of an extra clicking sound when your pick hits the strings- I rolled back the treble slightly-it is now less- but the real beauty of the picks- like I mentioned I have various difficult songs that I learned so that I could practice my technique, I play them all the time- to try and increase my speed and picking, don't often use a metronome to do this- one of them is Far Beyond the Sun by Yngwie Malmsteen- I only know about the first 3 minutes of the song- anyway- because of the damn pick my speed and precision has increased without a doubt- another thing I practice is various scales in groups of 3 or 4 ascending and descending - they are way faster now- I tried my Dunlop pick today- the ones I've been using for 20 years, they sound like "shite" now!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been trying the picks with the "grippy" surface...a little odd, but sure stick between the finger & thumb well. Almost too well


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ThatGingerMojo said:


> Can anybody post a good link for a site to research these picks?


Try YouTube. There are lots of reviews there.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Sulphur sent me a couple to try out - I like them a lot.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I'm not a big fan of picks in general, but I have a couple of Blue Chip picks that I use for flat picking and stuff and they are great. They are indestructible and the material has a lot less pick noise/click on the strings. They sound like you're using fingers. Looks like the Gold series gravity picks are similar, might be worth trying some.


Just for the heck of it, I'll order the gold ones so I can compare with the BC. LOL


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

I like the jazz3 as well. I am more comfortable and have better control with them.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Just got an email from Chris at Gravity offering custom text pics, which I'd like to order with our band name on them, however after checking out the US/CD exchange rate, I freaked. Damn the dollar. Why can't we just have a one for one exchange at all times? Yeah, I know, it's all about economies and globalization.

Maybe Donald Trump will change all that when he becomes president. LOL.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

I received one of these free from Gravity when they first opened and have used them exclusively since. I love the feel and tone I get from them. They are pricey but worth it to me.


----------

